# Quad Doe Kids! From an AI breeding!!



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

We used the last straw we had of Singing-Hills Blade Sir Wizard on our very favorite 2yr old Lamancha. 

We would have been thrilled with 1 doe kid - but Quad Doe kids! I'm still over the moon on the the whole thing!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! Congrats! She must have been huge with all those girls in there!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

And they are each so unique! Congrats!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! That is awesome :-D


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! How awesome! :leap:


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow! Congrats! She must have been huge with all those girls in there!!


She was very very large! But we were still only expecting large twins or triplets! This is our first set of standard size quads


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a nice bonus  Three extra doelings :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How amazing !!!! Four doelings !!!! They are all beautiful 
So , you did AI , was hoping for one doeling , and ended up with four doelings….

Now that's freakin lucky:snowbounce:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh wow! That is amazing! My new doe had triplet doelings this summer as a second freshener


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome! Cuties!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats! What a great New Years surprise!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wait till Skyla sees them ,lolol. She will love them 
Man , I wish Mochalo had four doelings ,lol. I could just imagine four baby Hallies running around , lolol. Too funny


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> How amazing !!!! Four doelings !!!! They are all beautiful
> So , you did AI , was hoping for one doeling , and ended up with four doelings&#8230;.


So happy for you!! What a great surprise!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adorable!! :smile: Lucky you... 4 little cuties!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kaa- ching! Just like a flush without all the hassle!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing! Congrats! At least now you have plenty of choices for what to retain! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh wait till Skyla sees them ,lolol. She will love them
> 
> Man , I wish Mochalo had four doelings ,lol. I could just imagine four baby Hallies running around , lolol. Too funny


Hehe! How did you know  lol!

That is SO awesome you got quad DOES!!  and I see wattles!!  eep! Congrats! 

That would have been awesome!  maybe next year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this year would be nice 
All with Mocha's personality , that would be so awesome !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I meant lol! 

Yes!  and wattles  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lots and lots of wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that little one with the facial stripes!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bob is still kicking himself for not taking one of Hallie's wattles 
He would have kept it in a bottle , :slapfloor:
Wattle in a bottle :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Kidding folks , it's only a joke :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too ! I'll flip you for her


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Me too ! I'll flip you for her


Are you actually going to flip Skyla? Or are you and Skyla going to flip a coin to see who gets her. :grin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whatever increases my chances of getting that doeling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: I vote for the coin! I don't think I would like to fe flipped :lol: and your on! If only they weren't in CA! :sigh:

ROFL Laura!! I'll send him a wattle in a bottle  I wonder if you can buy those?? :chin:  JK


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: I vote for the coin! I don't think I would like to fe flipped :lol: and your on! If only they weren't in CA! :sigh:
> 
> ROFL Laura!! I'll send him a wattle in a bottle  I wonder if you can buy those?? :chin:  JK


Shhhhh just put a fuzzoodle in a bottle and ship it to him he will never know the difference....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Awe...the 2nd from left had a butterfly on her head.  Very cute. Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh good idea Leslie!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love how each one is either marked differently or is a different color. And like another poster said, now she has 4 doelings to pick the best one from or heck keep them all if she chooses. Just a lucky litter anyway you look at it!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. Being a goat packer I'm hoping for all boys this spring!
Congrats!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

They are so beautiful!
My senior buck is a son of their daddy. So my buck is a half brother!

Love that bloodline. All my girls have that bloodline also.

The milk is there along with the super nice bodies!

Congrads!:balloons::boy:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!! Quad doelings must be so rewarding!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I love all the different colors. That was always my favorite thing about Lamanchas. All the different patterns and combonations. Now I have Togg's. There is no variance in that breed.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you planing on selling any of them?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow.. just wow! They are beautiful and I am dying with jealousy.  
I'm never even had quads... quad girls would probably give me a stroke! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had quads only once.. One was still born and their was 3 bucks and only one doe  I would be ecstatic if I had quad does!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

darakato said:


> Are you planing on selling any of them?


I guess we should've asked before we all started flipping Skyla for 
them :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I guess we should've asked before we all started flipping Skyla for
> 
> them :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

So happy for you, how exciting!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::hug:


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I love how each one is either marked differently or is a different color. And like another poster said, now she has 4 doelings to pick the best one from or heck keep them all if she chooses. Just a lucky litter anyway you look at it!





darakato said:


> Are you planing on selling any of them?


Well one is reserved and we will almost for sure keep 2 of them... Not sure about the last one. We had 9 doe kids (out of 13 kids) born over two days, so it is definately hard to pick which to keep. But that is a good problem to have right


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow 9 out of 13!? That's awesome! Your right! A great problem to have! LOL! If only you were closer! I'd snatch one up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Absolutely ! I wouldn't mind having that problem 
But alas , we bought them all up on you already :eyeroll::lol::leap:

Seriously , they are all stunning , how could you choose


----------

